# Unhappy but can't bring myself to leave



## mum2two (Jun 8, 2013)

Ive been married almost a year, in a relationship for almost 7 years. My husband cheated on me while he was away at work about 2 years ago and while this made things worse, we havent been totally happy for some time. I have a real problem with spending money (he works in a high paying job earning about $3000 a week) and works away for 2 weeks out of three. we have a 3 year old and one on the way in a couple of months time. I have not been interested in sex at all with him for about 12 months now, we have a few times, but im not into it at all. I've recently found myself crushing on another man (who is not single) and while i would never ever act on it, i cant help but think that it means im obviously in my marriage for the wrong reasons. Trouble is, I have no idea how I would support my kids financially and thats whats keeping me here. Advice please>>>???


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

You haven't been interested in sex w him for 12 months but have been married almost 12 months? How did that come about? No honeymoon ot was it showtime?

How long have you been crushing on this other guy?

Have you tried MC? Does your husband know how you feel?


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Why did you marry him after he cheated on you, if you can't bring yourself to have sex with him you either don't love him or resent him.

Staying with someone for their paycheck is just wrong, it's unfair to him, to you, and your children.

Get a job, there are millions of single mothers out there who not only work but also go to school. Why depend on someone else.

As for the other man who is married, you need to work on your marriage or keep busy. Don't ruin his marriage.


----------



## Chris989 (Jul 3, 2012)

You are staying with a man for money. Get a job and leave. Otherwise you have gotten yourself a job without realising it.


----------



## mum2two (Jun 8, 2013)

I know im pretty much staying for the financial side of things, and i know how unfair it is to him and myself and will be to our kids. The problem is, i just dont feel brave enough to go it alone and need to find the courage from somewhere. We married pretty much because i thought it would help repair things. which was also wrong. I don't need anyone to tell me that. I just have no idea how to leave .


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

Start by telling him exactly what you've said here. It will have a snowball effect.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

MC and IC for you
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I would much rather be alone making ends meet then living with someone that I can't trust and cheats. I have respect for myself and my children. 

The day I had solid proof my ex h was cheating was the day I hauled a$$ to move out. I had a baby too, so the baby was by my side while I was packing. I didn't have a plan in place, but everything worked out well.

It sounds like you may be heading for a revenge affair too. This will only make matters worse if you act on it. You will find ways to survive without your cheating husband.


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

In my first marriage I made the mistake of staying for the sake of my children, coerced by my older siblings who I thought knew better, I was terribly unhappy and chose a good well paying job that saw me working away from home for at least 6 days a week and often for a month or more, I never once cheated on my wife, no matter how unhappy I was I could not face the guilt of cheating .

My marriage ended due to my wife's new found confidence when I purchased a family gym membership, turns out iron wasn't the only thing getting pumped there she was too!!!

But when we divorced I sat and spoke with her about how I felt through out our marriage and she then confessed to knowing I only stayed for the kids but was happy with that and the money, it was only her gaining more self confidence at the gym that she decided to fool around and to actively ruin our marriage.

Don't make my mistake of being silent, and don't make hers of screwing around!!!!


----------

